# Rattlesnake master



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

I know that lots of insects use this for the nectar, but does anyone know if bees use it.

I have lots of seed and thinking of planting some. I know that will not amount to much but know where there is lots of it growing and might try to position my hives in the area. LOL. 

Eryngium yuccifolium is the genus and species. It has a sweet smell to it.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

please keep anything with rattlesnake in the name in texas.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Rattlesnake Master - I hadn't heard of this plant, until now.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Really neat native prairie plant that once grew in all the prairie in Texas, OK, LA and over to the edge of Mississippi. Likely was found other places. The stems look sort of like baby yucca leaves with the small spikes on them. I was told it was called that because where it was thick the rattlesnakes would not go. I don't buy that for a second. 

Really nice smell to it and man the bugs that were hitting the blossoms were amazing. But didn't see bees, but the lady that I was visiting with said she didn't have many bees around. Maybe a place for a hive or six or so. LOL.


----------

